# Bandmill blade sharpening



## billb (Aug 6, 2009)

I an new to this forum. I am a weekend bandmill sawyer and am looking for information about sharpening my own blades. I don’t seem to go though them too fast, but sending them off and getting them back always seems to catch me short. Suggestions?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This looks like it would work http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/1-stone-8873/


----------



## triplechip (Jun 8, 2009)

billb, I bet if you look at www.tms-sales.com/ used sharpeners section you will find all sorts of band saw sharpeners for sale. You will need a setting machine also. Bill*38171*  Brewco Band Saw Sharpener & setter. $2500 Located in :MO ​


----------

